
How to find 56 potential vulnerabilities in FreeBSD code in one evening - AndreyKarpov
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0496/
======
enz
I'm quite impressed by this tool, PVS-Studio. I've heard a little about static
analysers but I didn't know they was such powerful tools.

